# A music converter! I need help!



## WarazX (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey guys,

I cant seem to find a program that will remove the lyrics out of songs. Because there are several songs that i want to remove the lyrics out of them. Is it possible, to remove the lyrics out of them... and if yes, whats the best program to use???

thanks.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Apr 26, 2010)

Foobar2000 i think, it has a very good tag editor.


----------



## prowler (Apr 26, 2010)

I've never used it but this might.
There is also iTunes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Which imo, is the best music library manager.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 26, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> I've never used it but this might.


I've used this a couple of times (just for adding covers mind you) - Don't remember a function to 'Remove the lyrics' but a search on their forums came up with this & it does seem that you can 'Export the lyrics'

Can't try it ATM as I'm in work though

EDIT: Ahh ... I actually misread what was wanted - I though OP wanted to remove the lyric 'TEXT' from MP3 files (Like removing the 'Tags' of Artist/Track/Album etc)

I didn't realize he wanted to convert a song track into a Karaoke track (i.e just the music) 

I believe 'mucking about' with graphic equalizer sliders can reduce the vocals of some tracks - but it does also alter the music as well - but it's not very successful and can takes a LOT of experimentation to get right. 
(IIRC this was a method used on some HiFi's that had a 'Karaoke' feature built in)


----------



## Rydian (Apr 26, 2010)

You can't accurately remove lyrics from something that has the tracks mixed together, like your standard MP3/MP4/AAC/FLAC/OGG/WTF sound file.  It's like you have a bucket of green paint and you're wanting to find out how to pick out all the yellow bits and separate them from the blue bits.  Any "instrumental" versions of a song _are versions that never had the lyrics added in the first place_.

You're free to try it, if you want.
Get winamp if you don't have it already. It's free.
Install this plugin into it.
http://www.analogx.com/files/vremamp.exe
Then, before you go to play the song, open that plugin from winamp (press control+P to open the preferences and go to the effect plugins section and start it), and then, in the preferences of winamp, set the output plugin as "discwriter".
That'll save the edited version on your harddrive as a .wav file when you play the song.
Be sure to set the output plugin back to whatever it was before when you're done.

Depending on the song, this may range from "good enough" to "didn't do jack shit".  It's just how things work.


----------

